# stuck impeller



## rolling hillbilly (Jun 3, 2013)

Trying to get the impeller off my Johnson 40 jet, Outboard jets says "It is usually necessary to bump the impeller counter clockwise on the shaft until the keyway is perpendicular to the flat, (centered over the flat)"
my question is how would I bump it, tried tapping it but it doesnt move. is there a trick to this? I havent had it off before. Thanks for any ideas


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 4, 2013)

You have to move the drive shaft - just turn the prop


----------



## rolling hillbilly (Jun 4, 2013)

thanks I will give it a go. thinking about it it is in neutral so I guess I have to put it in gear to turn it


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jun 4, 2013)

Just take a 2x4 block and deadblow hammer and tap the impeller opposite of rotation to help free the impeller key as it may be in a bind from the torque of the motor. Next I used a three jaw gear puller and low heat to get mine off. You gotta melt the nylon sleeve thats between the impeller and drive shaft. Get a bite on the blades with the puller jaws and crank down on the center threaded pin and get a bind on it and heat the impeller center until it starts to slowly pull off then crank on it util it is easily pulled off by hand.
Buy extra sleeves and impeller keys so you can remove it a couple times a year to keep it from getting seized up again.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh yeah, there is no actual neutral on an outboard jet, thats just the position of the reverse gate, the drive shaft is always rotating one way and thats forward...


----------



## rolling hillbilly (Jun 4, 2013)

awesome thanks again. I dont have any spare parts so I will have to wait til I get a new impeller before I get too agressive, managed to sharpen it in place so I will order a new one with the extras.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 5, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317281#p317281 said:


> Captain Ahab » Tue Jun 04, 2013 5:06 am[/url]"]You have to move the drive shaft - just turn the prop




I am sorry - this would be advice for an engine WITH A PROP! I saw impeller and thought Water Pump to cool engine - did not realize you were dealing with a jet!


Please pardon the confusion - I blame Popeye and Bassaddict


----------



## fender66 (Jun 5, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317446#p317446 said:


> Captain Ahab » Today, 05:00[/url]"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I blame them too!


----------

